# Raw Meat Diets



## fireyred52 (May 16, 2013)

I see many discussions about the various prepared dog foods, but we are raw food feeders to our pedigreed dogs and have been since birth and that is all the trainers have ever given all of his dogs in his 20 years of experience. Also in my research on the web the raw food diet is consistent with the natural food of an animal, cat or dog, living and eating "in the wild". Given the correct combination in raw food (no non-meat allowed) and a rotating menu, no supplements are needed, except omega-3 oils, and even this is not needed if the required amount of salmon is incorporated into the menu. The amount of food in pounds or ounces per day or meal is given in charts depending on the dog needing to gain weight, or when pregnant or nursing, is of the weight needs no change, and for the overweight dog. Even our vet and all of his assistants have changed their own dogs over to the raw meat diet. The food can be bought at the local grocer's or a co-op, or in bulk from wholesaler's. So I would like to have a serious non-confrontational, non-commercial discussion on the pros and cons of all, and your ex[eriences with both or either.

Thanks,
Red


----------

